# Here's My Questionaire - Please Type Me



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

I care how things work. Whenever I have a new gadget or something like a new software program, I mess around with it and figure it out on my own. 

Unless it's something I don't know... For example there's a virus on my computer, I search around the Internet. 

Building my own values are important. As I've said before, I like to read a lot of self help books and always try to look for ways for myself to improve. 

I spent a LOT of time in my head. I'm thinking of a whole bunch of things and can connect seemingly unrelated things quite often. In fact, I browse Wikipedia often and go on a binge reading. I remember I was reading encyclopedias when I was little. 

I am not really aware of my external environment. I often am not aware of what's going on. For example, I am terrible at fast food (tried working but I could not for the life of me move around withoit thinking about it). I am terrible at dancing and terrible at sports.

I've heard INFPs like to create things. I remember when I was little I made YouTube videos of my favorite video games. I played a lot of video games.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I care how things work. Whenever I have a new gadget or something like a new software program, I mess around with it and figure it out on my own.
> 
> Unless it's something I don't know... For example there's a virus on my computer, I search around the Internet.


- Ti 



> Building my own values are important. As I've said before, I like to read a lot of self help books and always try to look for ways for myself to improve.


Could be Fi, but earlier you said:



> I learn my values from others. From reading, watching TV, observing others, and learning from myself.
> 
> I strongly agree with the first one. I believe it's very important for the individual to grow. Unfortunately, society does not really tolerate the rose-tinted glasses view, and we have to put own masks to hide ourselves. Additionally, I like to help people. I volunteered as a peer tutor during the summer, and I liked it a lot.


That is Fe= external values. Fi= internal values. 



> I spent a LOT of time in my head. I'm thinking of a whole bunch of things and can connect seemingly unrelated things quite often. In fact, I browse Wikipedia often and go on a binge reading. I remember I was reading encyclopedias when I was little.


Introversion+ Ne

So I'm seeing you as an INTP.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh, I've had a strong feeling it was either INFP and INTP. 

Why INTP though? I've been considered by my parents and older sibling as a softy. I can also get emotional. 

Do you think me excelling in science and Math could be it? I remember getting over 100% from 6th to 8th grade and maintained high A's during high school.

Additionally, I took that celebrity types quiz trying to identify me either as INFP or INTP and I always got INFP with 10%+ margin.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Oh, I've had a strong feeling it was either INFP and INTP.
> 
> Why INTP though? I've been considered by my parents and older sibling as a softy. I can also get emotional.
> 
> Do you think me excelling in science and Math could be it? I remember getting over 100% from 6th to 8th grade and maintained high A's during high school.


Any types can get emotional. Because it looks like your functions are Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay. You really sure? I don't wanna type myself as an INTP for the rest of my life now.

I took that celebrity types quiz trying to determine if I was either INFP or INTP, and it always said I was INFP. 

Then again, that website classified me as an INFJ...

Couod you explain my functions into something I can understand please?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Okay. You really sure? I don't wanna type myself as an INTP for the rest of my life now.


Haha it's just my opinion. I could always be wrong. 



> I took that celebrity types quiz trying to determine if I was either INFP or INTP, and it always said I was INFP.
> 
> Then again, that website classified me as an INFJ...


I'm just saying I see Fe over Fi for you. 



> Couod you explain my functions into something I can understand please?


Ok. I'll try. Let's start with Te and Fe. 

Te= external organization, so its cares about being organized and likes planning. So theoretically, a Ti user could come off as more "lazy" than a strong Te user. Te, Ti, Fi, and Fe are all judging functions though. Te is "Te organizes and schedules ideas and the environment to ensure the efficient, productive pursuit of objectives. Te seeks logical explanations for actions, events, and conclusions, looking for faulty reasoning and lapses in sequence."
Fe is " Fe seeks social connections and creates harmonious interactions through considerate, enthusiastic, and charming behavior. Fe responds to the explicit (and implicit) wants of others, and may even create an internal conflict between the subject’s own needs and the desire to meet the needs of others." Fe is about external values. Te is about external systems.

"Oprah is a Fe-dom (likely ESFJ-Fe-Ti, though she’s typed ENFJ a lot online). I tried to find the James Frey original interview with Oprah where she really nailed him (as she puts it, she was attacking him not only for herself, but “the millions of people who read your book and thought it was real”) but I can’t seem to locate it. Boo. But here’s a quick clip with Lindsay Lohan where she lays down the Fe. Basically, cut your BS, get your act together, etc. But it also comes with Fe: you’re better than this, I know you can do it, you have a good heart." 






Oprah's is famous for relating to the audience. She just naturally wants to unite people. She relies on objective values- group values. Like in her weight loss commercial she naturally just touches people’s hearts. She just naturally talks for other people. She says "Inside EVERY woman" She's talking for everyone, and relating to everyone- Fe. Fe users naturally use words like "You and We." Fi users tend to say "I and Me."






"Dr. Phil is an ESTJ-Te-Fi. If you want classic hard-knocks Te-telling-people-off, go watch some of his interview clips on YouTube. This one is the first one I ran across, and it’s hilarious how he responds… total Te. THESE ARE THE FACTS. Here is another clip where he asserts just who is boss, whose show it is, what they are going to talk about, and where he stands with a guest."

Couldn't find the video for Dr. Phil. But when I watch his shows, he almost always says "Well, then do something about it!!!"- very Te. "These are the FACTS" and the he shows a bullet point list of the facts (statistics, etc.)- very Te. He relies on objective truth- the facts. Or he just says straight up "I think you're a liar and full of crap." See, he doesn't care about group harmony or group values. Or he finds loopholes in peoples stories, to make the FACTS clear. He wants things to make logical sense. His #1 goal is to bring the FACTS to the surface for everyone to see. He wants immediate results and to organize the objective truth. As for Fi, he has the abuser go through the same abuse he does to others. Like for example, he made a step-dad carry around heavy of weights to make him realize "how much weight his step-son feels from all of the verbal abuse he's received over the years (from the step-dad)." Dr. Phil wanted to put the step-dad in the kids shoes- Fi.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh, woops you said your functions! Well it still kind of works. INFP's use inferior Te and INTP's use inferior Fe.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You could try having people guess your type on this link: 
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...hings-about-yourself-type-person-above-8.html

and other posts like it. Might give you more insight.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I tried reading your comment several times, but it's confusing me. 

May you please explain it in brief laymen terms?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I'm sorry, but I tried reading your comment several times, but it's confusing me.
> 
> May you please explain it in brief laymen terms?


"External Sensing: living in the moment, being totally aware of your environment

Internal Sensing: nostalgic, often compares the present to the past, traditional

External Intuition: can predict all possible outcomes to a situation, a visionary

Internal Intuition: knows things intuitively without evidence, has big ideas

External Thinking: by the book, organization for efficiency, systematic

Internal Thinking: analyzing everything, wants to know how things work

External Feeling: adapts to the emotions of others, takes care of them

Internal Feeling: strong personal emotions, independent of others"


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Saving this as reference. Thanks.

Are there any ways for myself to be absolutely certain for me to know that I am an INTP?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Saving this as reference. Thanks.
> 
> Are there any ways for myself to be absolutely certain for me to know that I am an INTP?


Mbti is theory, so no. But if I were you I would keep collecting other's opinions and keep studying the Jungian cognitive functions.


----------



## Skilith (Mar 9, 2016)

I would go for ISFJ (Si Fe Ti Ne) (like me! ) 

Si because you first noticed the details of the picture and derive information about things you've already read /learned/experienced etc. 

Fe because you do your friends the favor to go to the party and because you keep other people's feelings in mind/are aware of them when making decisions 

Ne inferior tend to imagine all kinds of worst case scenarios when put under stress

But I'm not sure where to put your interest for debating. Maybe an indicator of Ti if it isn't heavily goal-oriented. Also because you look for logical consistency when disproving someone.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Skilith said:


> I would go for ISFJ (Si Fe Ti Ne) (like me! )
> 
> Si because you first noticed the details of the picture and derive information about things you've already read /learned/experienced etc.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I've tried looking into the profile descriptions of the ISFJ, but I hardly relate to these.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't think your an ISFJ either. Did you see someone else guessed you to be an INTP on the 5 things about me thread? You could keep writing 5 things about yourself on there and see which type people keep guessing you as.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

That's what I'm starting to think now.
I tried doing a more unique way. 
Went on Google and typed in "You know you're an INTP when..."

Funniest thing is that I relate to both sides equally well.

And okay, I'll keep doing that.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> That's what I'm starting to think now.
> I tried doing a more unique way.
> Went on Google and typed in "You know you're an INTP when..."
> 
> ...


Both sides of ISFJ and INTP? 

INTP vs INFP: 
Type Contrast: INTP vs INFP Since Iâ€™ve already... - Funky MBTI in Fiction

INTP vs ISFJ
http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/102621949615/so-could-intps-and-isfjs-have-similar

Ok


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

The first article you sent me kinda punched me in the face. lol

As I read the article, I realized that I identify much closer to the INTP than the INFP.

The things that convinced me is that
INFPs generally know their mood at ALL times. 
INFPs are very decisive. 


Those are the two polar opposites of me.
I often get lost in my thoughts and not recognize what I'm currently feeling. The only way I know is if I were to realize it's been a long time and check my emotion.

I am very, very indecisive. I keep changing my mind and second guessing myself.

Also, it said that INTPs cannot comprehend decisions that are based on pure emotion. Although I am a victim to this... When I see a person that does something completely illogical, I get really frustrated. I try to then understand them, but I still feel frustrated.

Am I an INTP now?


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Another thing that I should mention is that my mind has been screaming INTP for the longest.

For the past several weeks, I've systematically been trying to connect everything in my life. Observing every thought and every action.

I've made polls all over the INFP and INTP Facebook groups and forums trying to collect data about each type and to compare them to form my own conclusion. I've even made my best friends take the tests to see why they were my best friends in the first place.

It just struck to me that I've been doing the work of a scientist, something an N type would do.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> The first article you sent me kinda punched me in the face. lol
> 
> As I read the article, I realized that I identify much closer to the INTP than the INFP.
> 
> ...


I would say you are much closer to being an INTP than INFP!!! Sounds like now you are seeing difference between Fi vs Fe and F vs T XD



> Another thing that I should mention is that my mind has been screaming INTP for the longest.
> 
> For the past several weeks, I've systematically been trying to connect everything in my life. Observing every thought and every action.
> 
> ...


No, I do that too lol. Just sounds like you want to make a decision based on all of the data gathered over time.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Yay! I'm an INTP (hopefully, we're correct) 

How come I can identify with the INFP though?

Also, is it possible for me to be an INTJ? I'm always calculating this "master plan". However, I never really put any action into in and can actually relate to people.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Yay! I'm an INTP (hopefully, we're correct)
> 
> How come I can identify with the INFP though?
> 
> Also, is it possible for me to be an INTJ? I'm always calculating this "master plan". However, I never really put any action into in and can actually relate to people.


Because Fi and Ti are similar. Both analyze but in different ways. Both are introverted judging functions. Ti= internal logic. Fi= internal values. When I say internal values that means those values you have, originally came from yourself, not outside sources- siblings, movies, parents, religion, etc. Fe= external values- your values originally came from outside sources- siblings, parents, religion, movies, etc. 

INJT's are highly about external action/making things happen= Te. I would highly doubt INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se for you. You chose Ne over Ni for every single question on the Ni vs Ne test. And you showed evidence for using Fe over Fi.

From experience, INTP's relate easier to others than INTJ's because INTP's use Fe. Remember the Oprah video, how she easily related to others, and used words like you, everyone, us....Fi users tend to say I and me. Remember introverted functions focus on yourself. Extraverted functions focus on others/the outside world.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh, okay. That solves everything!

I am an INTP! From this moment on, I have(thanks to your immense help) finally solved the case that has ever been frustrating to me. 

I shall now commencement doing research about all things INTP.

To start off, what should I focus improving on first? lol
I don't the next step.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Oh, okay. That solves everything!
> 
> I am an INTP! From this moment on, I have(thanks to your immense help) finally solved the case that has ever been frustrating to me.


Yay! I here by say you are an INTP  You're welcome. Glad I could help! I know just how frustrating trying to figure out your type can be, trust me! 



> I shall now commencement doing research about all things INTP.
> 
> To start off, what should I focus improving on first? lol
> I don't the next step.


You already want to improve! lol my goodness. Well, your Fe is inferior so you could practice using it. Practice trying to absorb others emotions.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay, I'm now coming back to this thread because I want to eliminate the possibility of myself being an ENTP and INTJ. Perhaps additionally, an ISTP.

I've taken the celebrity types quiz of myself being an ENTP and INTP. After I took the test, I was much more of an ENTP than INTP. 70% difference it was. I've read some more about the ENTP, and some claim they're the most extroverted introverts.

For INTJ, I somehow relate to it. To admit some personal details, I have a great ability of lying and have been able to get away from massive lies. I prefer to prioritize myself than other people. I can be cut-throat in competitions, and I tend to strategize things for the future. However, the only thing that conflicts with that is that I have a serious procrastination problem. Additionally, I've been considered to be my friends to have been the nicest person they'v ever met.

ISTP... I haven't looked into yet, but I just want to eliminate that possibility.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Okay, I'm now coming back to this thread because I want to eliminate the possibility of myself being an ENTP and INTJ. Perhaps additionally, an ISTP.


Ok



> I've taken the celebrity types quiz of myself being an ENTP and INTP. After I took the test, I was much more of an ENTP than INTP. 70% difference it was. I've read some more about the ENTP, and some claim they're the most extroverted introverts.


So you're thinking maybe ENTP? 



> For INTJ, I somehow relate to it. To admit some personal details, I have a great ability of lying and have been able to get away from massive lies. I prefer to prioritize myself than other people. I can be cut-throat in competitions, and I tend to strategize things for the future. However, the only thing that conflicts with that is that I have a serious procrastination problem. Additionally, I've been considered to be my friends to have been the nicest person they'v ever met.


Any type can be good at lying. Prioritizing yourself first can be either Fi or Fe it's just where do your values originally come from. Just how far into the future do you plan things? And how often? Think back to childhood when trying to type yourself. Why do they think your nice? 



> ISTP... I haven't looked into yet, but I just want to eliminate that possibility.


Ok. Good to know.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> So you're thinking maybe ENTP?
> ...


Yes, I'm considering to the possibility of an ENTP. Looking back to when I was less than 10 years old, I remember always being outside with my friends on my scooter and going around doing mischievous things. Even to when I was a teenager, I was still doing mischevious things; however, I wasn't telling anyone about it. I remember placing fart bombs in the boy's school locker for the laughs and giggles.

Also, just a few days ago, a really really close best friend of mine were having a conversation about his somewhat miserable life. I listened to his cries and worries, but my emotions weren't really effected and felt I wasn't absorbing them. I only talked to him because it gave myself an opportunity to improve my listening and counselling skills.

I plan really far into the future of my own personal life. And for my own personal self, I remember a few months ago I tried making a schedule where I was doing something every 15 minutes. I was doing great at it for the next several weeks, but it never sticked.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay, I just took the INTP vs ISTP quiz on celebrity types for the first time. I scored 35% on INTP and 65% on ISTP.

For the INTP vs ENTP, I scored 71% ENTP and 29% on INTP.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

If I showed you a picture of a bird and asked you to describe it what would you say?


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> If I showed you a picture of a bird and asked you to describe it what would you say?


It depends what the bird is.

Edit: I'm looking into "You know you're an ISTP", and I'm not really relating to them...

Edit: I'm eliminating the possibility of myself being an INTJ and ISTP. The reason for INTJ is because I have a severe procrastination problem and constantly look for other possibilities.

The reason for ISTP is because I'm terrible with hands on stuff. When I think of S type, it deals with the 5 senses which I do not have very great ability to do. Additionally, I do not relate much, if not at all, with the ISTP threads.

The only thing left would be for myself to decide if I'm an ENTP or INTP.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, a Se user would say "I just see a bird" They don't see anything else in the picture. Just literally what's in front of them.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Based off from all of my other comments, do you think I'm an ENTP or INTP?

I usually score 50/50 on various tests. I've been reading into the ENTP stuff, and I relate with them.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How much time do you spend in your head? Do you get energized by people or drained?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you relate to inferior Fe or Si?

Inferior Fe:
The Annoyance of Inferior Fe - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Inferior Si:
The Plight of Inferior Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction

All inferior functions:
Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - MBTI Notes


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

I get energized when I talk to people, especially when it comes to people that have similar personality types. I find myself usually talking and distracting the people I sit with in class, but I remain quiet towards most people. It maybe because of a slight form of social anxiety though.

I'm also able to entertain large group conversations given if it's something I'm an very knowledgeable about such as computers.

Believe it or not but I actually quizzed all of my close friends with the MBTI. All of my close friends were ENFP and INTP. Some of them came across as ENTP or maybe INFP. Perhaps that should give an indication of personality type.


Oh, I can remain inside my house for hours at a time, BUT I would get bored and want to talk to people after prolonged isolation. 

I can't really imagine a career where I'm sitting down in my own office. I'd also like to socially interact with people.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay, I just finished reading both pages, and I relate to both sides well if not equally.

Edit:
Omg. I'm getting so pissed off for being confused. 

I routinely get enneagram 4w3 and 4w5. I've looked online for a correlation with the MBTI and found that the INTP and ENTP are the amongst the least likely to have the type 4.

Edit:
The picture attached suggests that INFP are the most likely to be type 4s. However, the most likely type for INTP is just right to next to it with type 5. Whereas ENTP is far away.

Link: https://goo.gl/Lzr2fF
Other: https://goo.gl/es1OSC

Edit:
Here are my enneagram results
Type 4 - 10
Type 6 - 9.4
Type 3 - 9.4
Type 7 - 8.7
Type 9 - 8
Type 5 - 7.7
Type 2 - 7.4
Type 8 - 7.1
Type 1 - 6.4

Wing 4w3 - 14.7
Wing 3w4 - 14.4
Wing 4w5 - 13.9
Wing 6w7 - 13.8
Wing 7w6 - 13.4
Wing 6w5 - 13.3
Wing 3w2 - 13.1
Wing 5w4 - 12.7
Wing 5w6 - 12.4
Wing 7w8 - 12.3
Wing 2w3 - 12.1
Wing 9w8 - 11.6
Wing 8w7 - 11.5
Wing 9w1 - 11.2
Wing 8w9 - 11.1
Wing 2w1 - 10.6
Wing 1w9 - 10.4
Wing 1w2 - 10.1

I took it here :http://similarminds.com/advtest.html

Edit: From my results, it's unlikely to say I am an INTP. Additionally, from the top 4 results, I am

Very Common
4w3
ISFP

3w4
ENTP
ESFP
ESTP
ESFJ
ENTJ
ESTJ

4w5
INFP

6w7
N/A

Edit:

One thing I noticed is that the INTP is not not even very common nor common. In fact 2 of the top 4 states it's very rare. Could this indicate that I may not be an INTP but something else? 

I known for a fact that I'm not a J as well as an S. We've discussed this already.

This leads to the option:
XNXP

In other words:
ENFP 
ENTP 
INFP
INTP

Howver, INTP ranks lowest of the four, it's best is uncommon.

ENFP is only ranked as common at best in the top 4, however, the only time it's common is with 6w7 where the entire line is colored. I've done my own personal research with the ENFP, and I concluded I don't really match with the description.

The best candidate would have to be ENTP followed by INFP. 

From our past conversations, we eliminated INFP and changed it to INTP. Howver, the enneagram is stating that it's unlikely. Should we reconsider INFP? 



Oh, my goodness. This thing is so freaking complex. It's giving giving me a breakdown. Ugghhhhhh!


Edit:
Okay, I just looked through this article.
http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/74169499540/type-contrast-entp-intp-i-was-asked-to-write-an

After reading it, I related much more with the INTP more so than the ENTP. 

The question does come to me though. Why are my enneagram results not similar with the INTP? Is it because my tastes and opinions have changed? For example, the 16personalities one I now keep getting ENFP, but is it because I have changed?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

enneagram and mbti does not always correlate.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark (Feb 10, 2016)

AceTrainerGreen said:


> Okay, I just finished reading both pages, and I relate to both sides well if not equally.
> 
> Edit:
> Omg. I'm getting so pissed off for being confused.
> ...


I won't respond to everything you wrote because I'm not an expert in this matter, but MBTI and enneagram aren't strictly correlated. I'm an INTP type 9 and I know others INTPs who are type 6 and even 7. MBTI covers how your thought process works, enneagram covers your basic fears and desires, what moves you. So yeah, they aren't correlated at all.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay, thanks for the confusion mix up. 

Do you think I could be an ENTP with a mild form of social anxiety? 

I just asked my parents if I was loud as a child. My mom said I wasn't, but my dad said I was very loud. My memory remembers that I was loud because I was always outside playing with my friends, but I could be wrong.

Due to some personal problems in my life (my family and I had to move cities and countries), I increasingly became quiet and was the quietest kid in the class. However, I learned to overcome this through self-development stuff and regained my confidence.

Half of my friends think I'm an extrovert because I keep talking and interrupting them.

The other half thinks I'm an introvert. For my closer friends, I'm often not the loudest one. I get energized by debates and love playing devil's advocate. I like to get attention and would for example stand up in a crowd of hundreds just to exercise my need for attention. 

Also, I'm not afraid to criticize people of higher authority. For example, whenever I felt my teacher was incompetent and did not know how to teach, I tried criticism them. There was this one time where this teacher insulted me, and I reported him the front office.

Hmm...I'm great at opening up to people. It's just that I don't need to make a lot of friends because I feel I have enough. There's definitely room for more though.



Could there be a possibility I'm an ENTP who became shy?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't think of extravert= loud and assertive
introvert= meek and quiet. 

Do think: 

Are you energized (E) or drained by others (I)?
Are you apart of the external world (E)? or pretty much live in your head (I)?


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Don't think of extravert= loud and assertive
> introvert= meek and quiet.
> 
> Do think:
> ...


Okay, I identify with Introvert more then.

For example, when I talk to strangers, I get energized by them. However, after an hour of constant interaction with strangers in public, I feel drained.

Howver, it does give the question though. There have been multiple times in my life where I would have long conversations with woman through TEXT. The conversations would go for hours on end.

Also, I can't just spend extended periods of time alone. Okay, I can spend an entire day by myself, but it's because I'm getting stimulated by the Internet like YouTube and Reddit where I can communicate with people. After prolonged isolation, I want to go outside and talk to people. Hence, ENTP are considered to be the introverted extroverts.

I live more in my head. I'm terrible at anything sports related because I have to constantly think. When interacting with people, I have to think.


Hmmm... So you're saying enneagram and MBTI are not correlated?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

actually ENFP's are the most introverted- extraverts. Ne+Fi. 
Hmm well just figure out the order of your functions then. 

Sometimes there's a correlation and sometimes there isn't. Have you looked into socionics before?


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> actually ENFP's are the most introverted- extraverts. Ne+Fi.
> Hmm well just figure out the order of your functions then.
> 
> Sometimes there's a correlation and sometimes there isn't. Have you looked into socionics before?


That's debatable. There's conversations on this forum where the ENTP is.

What's socionics?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socionics


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socionics


Okay, I just took the socionics test, and it typed me as INFP...

However, I went around and looked around the descriptions.
I highlighted them too.









Okay, I am absolutely an Introvert who just learned how to look like an extrovert.
Absolutely an N type.
Absolutely a P type.

The only problem is T and F.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Darn, the text is too tiny for me to read. 
Which test/link did you take? 
Well, at least now we know your an I, N, x, P.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Darn, the text is too tiny for me to read.
> Which test/link did you take?
> Well, at least now we know your an I, N, x, P.


Oh, sorry about that.

Here's an imgur link:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Red means yes. Yellow means no.

I used those links you previously gave me.
http://www.socionics.com/main/types.htm
http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/84938834803/type-contrast-intp-vs-infp-since-ive-already

For the first image, I'm about equal. However, the second one felt more towards my T side.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay, I took a socionics test like you said. I don't really understand the results. LOL










It's interesting to note that I'm more likely to be matched as an ENTJ (81%) than as an INFP (61%)

Edit:
I went to this page and did a compare and contrast. According to this website, I identify much more with the ENTP.
http://www.preludecharacteranalysis.com/types/intp/vs/entp









Again. Red is yes. Yellow is no.

Edit:
Here's another:









I think it would make more sense for myself to type as

This is what we know for sure:
I am an XNTP

I am not an S because I am terrible with hands on stuff.

I am not a J because I am highly disorganized, and I keep changing my mind.

I am not an F because of my highly analytical and researching nature as we've discussed.

The last piece of the puzzle is whether I am ENTP or INTP


Kitty, I think we are almost there.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

OK, wow so you've been quite busy. INTp can mean either INTP or INTJ in myers briggs. 



> The last piece of the puzzle is whether I am ENTP or INTP
> 
> Kitty, I think we are almost there.


lol well do you care more about how something works or having an explosion of possibilities/ideas? what comes for you first/the process you don't even have to put any effort into to use? 

which is more unreliable for you? your Fe or Si?


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> OK, wow so you've been quite busy. INTp can mean either INTP or INTJ in myers briggs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I admit that I spend massive amounts of time with MBTI. However, I try to keep it at a moderate amount of research each day. LOL 

I was irked yesterday because I was getting rather infuriated with the type, so I spent about 3 hours trying to absorb as much information as possible. roud:


According to the results and personal experience, my Si is much more weaker than my Fe.
What comes to first would have to be the possibilities then followed by logic.

Edit:
I went searching around, and I found this post on the forum.
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/49855-talkative-intp-quiet-entp-guide.html


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Okay, I admit that I spend massive amounts of time with MBTI. However, I try to keep it at a moderate amount of research each day. LOL


XD ok. 



> I was irked yesterday because I was getting rather infuriated with the type, so I spent about 3 hours trying to absorb as much information as possible.


I know....it can be so frustrating trying to figure out your type. I get it. 



> According to the results and personal experience, my Si is much more weaker than my Fe.
> What comes to first would have to be the possibilities then followed by logic.


So this would suggest ENTP= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si. Possibilities first= Ne 1st function. Logic second= Ti 2nd function. 

Cool post. Though many of those traits could apply to either ENTP or INTP. 

How do you receive information? INTP is a judgement type and ENTP is a perceiving type. 

Q&A: The Difference Between INTP and ENTP | CelebrityTypes


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> XD ok.
> 
> 
> I know....it can be so frustrating trying to figure out your type. I get it.
> ...












Okay, I identify more with the ENTP.

Interestingly enough...one of the ENTP's nicknames are the "Groundbreaking Thinker". When I heard about that, I remembered taking this quiz back in high school that gave me that result.

Is there anything else we can use to prove it? How come we agreed for myself to be an INTP?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Okay, I identify more with the ENTP.
> 
> Interestingly enough...one of the ENTP's nicknames are the "Groundbreaking Thinker". When I heard about that, I remembered taking this quiz back in high school that gave me that result.
> 
> Is there anything else we can use to prove it?


Wow! Interesting! Was quiz similar to myers briggs? Hang out on the ENTP forum, ask them questions (look for people who are at least junior level) and get their opinions/ask them questions. 



> How come we agreed for myself to be an INTP?


Because maybe you are not as introverted as you originally thought? 

I know I said ENFP's are the most introverted of the extraverts- Ne+Fi, but I could maybe also see that for ENTP= Ne+ Ti.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Wow! Interesting! Was quiz similar to myers briggs? Hang out on the ENTP forum, ask them questions (look for people who are at least junior level) and get their opinions/ask them questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A quick Google search and it lead me to this:
Free Personality Test by iPersonic | Online Personality Quiz

You can take it if you want. 

What's junior level?

Also, how come whenever I take any sort of MBTI test or enneagram test it does not match up with the results we've concluded with? ENTP

Whenever I take the test, I keep getting INFP. However, my very first result over a year ago was INTP.

Is it because MBTI tests are inaccurate?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> A quick Google search and it lead me to this:
> Free Personality Test by iPersonic | Online Personality Quiz
> 
> You can take it if you want.
> ...


Ok, great. Thanks. I meant find people to ask questions who are at least junior in point rank. Look to the left. Yours says newbie. @tanstaafl28 do you think AceTrainerGreen is an ENTP? 



> Also, how come whenever I take any sort of MBTI test or enneagram test it does not match up with the results we've concluded with? ENTP
> 
> Whenever I take the test, I keep getting INFP. However, my very first result over a year ago was INTP.
> 
> Is it because MBTI tests are inaccurate?


Because a lot of times those tests only measure behavior instead of thought process.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Kitty23

I'll have to take a look. I can't recall if I have already. Super tired tonight. Didn't sleep well. I blame daylight savings.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@tanstaafl28 



> I'll have to take a look. I can't recall if I have already. Super tired tonight. Didn't sleep well. I blame daylight savings.


Thank you. I understand as I have insomnia.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Ok, great. Thanks. I meant find people to ask questions who are at least junior in point rank. Look to the left. Yours says newbie. @tanstaafl28 do you think AceTrainerGreen is an ENTP?
> 
> 
> 
> Because a lot of times those tests only measure behavior instead of thought process.





tanstaafl28 said:


> @Kitty23
> 
> I'll have to take a look. I can't recall if I have already. Super tired tonight. Didn't sleep well. I blame daylight savings.





Kitty23 said:


> @tanstaafl28
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I understand as I have insomnia.


Yay. I'm going to get reviewed by a Cafe Legend.   

I have insomnia as well. I just started Spring Break since last Friday, and my sleep schedule has been completely screwed. I sleep at 8AM and wake up around 5PM.

By the way, I just joined this ENTP group on Facebook, and I'm absolutely loving it. LOL
All of them love to troll, and we're poking fun of Donald Trump. LOL


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AceTrainerGreen said:


> Yay. I'm going to get reviewed by a Cafe Legend.
> 
> I have insomnia as well. I just started Spring Break since last Friday, and my sleep schedule has been completely screwed. I sleep at 8AM and wake up around 5PM.
> 
> ...



What's your username on there?


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> What's your username on there?


Username? This is Facebook. I would be telling my name.

It's the one with about 13,000 members.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AceTrainerGreen said:


> Username? This is Facebook. I would be telling my name.
> 
> It's the one with about 13,000 members.



I know which one it is. I'm a member, silly. 

TANSTAAFL!


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I know which one it is. I'm a member, silly.
> 
> TANSTAAFL!


I'm the one who just created this poll deciding whether Donald Trump is an INFP or INFJ. I also made this post asking the group if they're actually supporting Trump or trolling.


LOL
I just searched that acronym of yours. There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch! Hillarious

Edit: I just saw a person who posted your acronym. Is that you? I replied.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AceTrainerGreen said:


> I'm the one who just created this poll deciding whether Donald Trump is an INFP or INFJ. I also made this post asking the group if they're actually supporting Trump or trolling.
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


:tongue:


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> :tongue:


One word replies are the best kind of replies. LOL

I think I'm an extrovert. I've been energized by these conversations for the past several hours now.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AceTrainerGreen said:


> One word replies are the best kind of replies. LOL
> 
> I think I'm an extrovert. I've been energized by these conversations for the past several hours now.


But they aren't real conversations. They are online. The truth is whether you can do it for real when other people are around.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> But they aren't real conversations. They are online. The truth is whether you can do it for real when other people are around.


Yeah, I can do it too in real life.

A lot of my friends see me as an extrovert. I'm able to lead entire conversations whether it's a stranger or friend. However, the opposite is also true. If I'm with people I don't really know that well, I'm quiet, but I try to make an effort.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AceTrainerGreen said:


> Yeah, I can do it too in real life.
> 
> A lot of my friends see me as an extrovert. I'm able to lead entire conversations whether it's a stranger or friend. However, the opposite is also true. If I'm with people I don't really know that well, I'm quiet, but I try to make an effort.


ENTPs (and ENFPs, for that matter) tend to flow back and forth between extroverted and introverted rather well. We can also get energy from the ideas floating in our heads.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> ENTPs (and ENFPs, for that matter) tend to flow back and forth between extroverted and introverted rather well. We can also get energy from the ideas floating in our heads.


Yeah, I identify with that. I've searched online, and there's a consensus that ENFPs and ENTPs are the most introverted extroverts.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AceTrainerGreen said:


> Yeah, I identify with that. I've searched online, and there's a consensus that ENFPs and ENTPs are the most introverted extroverts.


We hide in our brains and play with our "idea-toys" and then we want to bounce them off our friends to see if they are really worth playing with, or not. We are always trying to improve on them.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> We hide in our brains and play with our "idea-toys" and then we want to bounce them off our friends to see if they are really worth playing with, or not. We are always trying to improve on them.


Yes, exactly! This is me. Whenever I have a new idea, I have to reach out with someone, so I can work out on the details. I use them more as a way for myself to look at other angles. Sometimes they get mad at me because they're wondering why I keep on questioning their statements. I'm just doing it because I want more possibilities.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

@tanstaafl28 I've been mingling with the ENTPs in the Facebook group for the last 2 days now. I'm liking it 1000% more than the INTP group. Troll jokes everywhere, and I love it. I fit in like a glove.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds like maybe ENTP is a good fit for you.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Sounds like maybe ENTP is a good fit for you.


Kitty, are there any other types that we have not taken account for?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Kitty, are there any other types that we have not taken account for?


I don't think so.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Have you given up all hope in our mission?! D:

That other guy didn't even bother analyzing my stuff. -_____-


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Have you given up all hope in our mission?! D:
> 
> That other guy didn't even bother analyzing my stuff. -_____-


We went through all of the types. I think you should sit with the idea of being an ENTP for a few days then re-asses your type. Or else your just going to go down a rabbit hole that gets blurrier and blurrier (trust me on that). 

Lol!


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> > Have you given up all hope in our mission?! D:
> >
> > That other guy didn't even bother analyzing my stuff. -_____-
> 
> ...


LOL 
but what if I'm actually an INFJ?
How long should I wait


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> LOL
> but what if I'm actually an INFJ?
> How long should I wait


How did you get INFJ? 
I would suggest at least 7 days.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> How did you get INFJ?
> I would suggest at least 7 days.


Sorry, not that one. I mean ISFJ.

ENTP -> ISFJ
What if I found out I'm the complete polar opposite?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Sorry, not that one. I mean ISFJ.
> 
> ENTP -> ISFJ
> What if I found out I'm the complete polar opposite?


Oh XD. That's more understandable. Well do you think you are dominant Si?


----------

